# Definitely not marketting to children.... Really?



## swisscheese (16/9/19)

I saw this and had to laugh. 
Is the target demographic a bit suspect or is it just me?

*Ample Pixy RDTA*






https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/Ample-Pixy-RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/9/19)

Oh my word! I want it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/9/19)

I'm pretty sure any children who are old enough to be able to build an RDTA would not be purchasing this. They'd be too cool for a cartoon vape. 

I really think it's just you mate. The movie is almost a decade old in any case, meaning most of the kids who enjoyed it would be 18 by now in any case. 

I'm pretty sure you see more awkward 20-30 year olds in batman and Mickey mouse t-shirts than you see under 18s.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)

I think people might look at you funny if you use the rta on this mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/9/19)

More want!! Where'd you get this @MrGSmokeFree ??

Thing is, I do not want it to use it. I am busy building a vaping cupboard I want to put up in my bar and at the moment I already have things like the gang mod, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (16/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'm pretty sure you see more awkward 20-30 year olds in batman and Mickey mouse t-shirts than you see under 18s.



You are so lucky you didn't mention 40 year olds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/9/19)

Adephi said:


> You are so lucky you didn't mention 40 year olds


Of course not. That demographic is automatically implied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (16/9/19)

Adephi said:


> You are so lucky you didn't mention 40 year olds



But I like my mickey mouse t-shirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/9/19)

Adephi said:


> But I like my mickey mouse t-shirt.


Personally I wouldn't trade my Donald duck shirt for the world.

Nor my goofy pajamas or my scooby doo bed sheets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> More want!! Where'd you get this @MrGSmokeFree ??
> 
> Thing is, I do not want it to use it. I am busy building a vaping cupboard I want to put up in my bar and at the moment I already have things like the gang mod, etc.


It would look awesome in a vaping cupboard. But it will look even better in your hand when you are busy driving with your window down I think this guy build his own one. But I see the RTA is available online

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177845
> 
> I think people might look at you funny if you use the rta on this mod


Gimme gimme gimme.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/9/19)

Bloody hell, I am 40 and I love Spongebob Squarepants and a whole of other kiddy movies. There are some of us that don't grow up or have an inner child in us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'm pretty sure any children who are old enough to be able to build an RDTA would not be purchasing this. They'd be too cool for a cartoon vape.
> 
> I really think it's just you mate. The movie is almost a decade old in any case, meaning most of the kids who enjoyed it would be 18 by now in any case.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you see more awkward 20-30 year olds in batman and Mickey mouse t-shirts than you see under 18s.


Hey ,. don't diss me , I'm 55 and still love MM and CO , and have Marvel t shirts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177845
> 
> I think people might look at you funny if you use the rta on this mod


Fuuk , I want !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

and the Oscar goes too......... MEEEEE

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/9/19)

On that note how many of us over30's will be at Comic con this weekend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (17/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Bloody hell, I am 40 and I love Spongebob Squarepants and a whole of other kiddy movies. There are some of us that don't grow up or have an inner child in us.



Don't forget your mickey mouse high heels..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## swisscheese (17/9/19)

@Adephi a hotty in cosplay could make those shoes work. The mental image of a 40 year old dad-bod strutting around that's going to fuel tonight's nightmare.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Don't forget your mickey mouse high heels..
> 
> View attachment 177933


Ooooh now I wants!!!


----------



## Adephi (18/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh now I wants!!!



https://www.etsy.com/listing/533200...ill-death-do-us?ref=shop_home_active_21&crt=1

Lots of stuff on that site that will get the attention of your local exorcist.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

